# xterm to kde...



## tomyat (Sep 1, 2009)

hello,
IÂ´m beginner 
I install freeBSD 7.2 
When I reboot the Laptop, i have a console and login with root and password.

My next step is startx and my Laptop started xterm, it s not ok.
I like kde 
My mousepad have no function.

What must I do?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 1, 2009)

read freebsd handbook
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
paragraph 5.7


----------



## fonz (Sep 1, 2009)

tomyat said:
			
		

> When I reboot the Laptop, i have a console and login with root and password.
> [snip]
> My next step is startx
> [snip]
> What must I do?



Use adduser to create a non-root account. Using root for everyday work is a [red]VERY BAD IDEA[/red].

Alphons


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2009)

tomyat said:
			
		

> My mousepad have no function.


Add to /etc/rc.conf:


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## phoenix (Sep 1, 2009)

And if it's a PS/2 mousepad, you'll want *moused_enable="YES"* as well.


----------

